# Help with getting iMac G3 Setup for Internet Cruiser?



## dodge2461 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello. Yesterday, I upgraded my iMac G3(Summer 2001, latest one) to Mac OS X 10.3 Panther. Every thing works perfectly. So I decided now it's ready for getting on the internet. This guy gave me all his Mac software. In there, was an installation disc for Microsoft Office for Mac 2004. I installed it successfully. I noticed it had Entourage, the Outlook for Office for Mac. I have a few questions about the whole process: 
1. Which is better:Mail or Entourage?
2. I know YouTube won't run very fast(G3 Processor), but let's say I wanted to see the Mac OS X Panther intro video. How long would this take to load?
3.If this is possible, can someone give me a tutorial on how to set up GMail to work with entourage or mail?
4. Will Safari 1.0 be able to see most sites(IE for Mac can't see anything)?

I'm putting my PC running XP up in my attic. Will it be able to work on the internet as well as that PC can?


----------



## oldmanmac (Feb 7, 2012)

Safari 1 is useless these days.Try downloading the Camino web browser or an older version of FireFox. Gmail help section will give you all the info you need. Stick with Mail. Entourage is for volume users and uses quite a bit of system resources. If your ISP has an email service that would be your best bet ! You Tube video's on a 400mhz G3 ? not going to happen! You need the latest Flash Player which simply is not available for a G3. A couple of years ago I had a G3 900mhz IBook which could barely play them.
 I know nothing about your PC but how well do you think an 11 year old machine is going to do in todays world.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 7, 2012)

1) This is a completely subjective question.  Nobody but yourself can answer that question.  Use both, then pick whichever one works "best" for you.  Asking which is "best" is like asking a die-hard Chevy fan and a die-hard Ford fan which brand is "best."

2) How long a video takes to "load" depends on several factors: is the video coming from the internet?  Then the "load time" is dependent heavily on your internet connection speed.

3) Google has some nice documentation on how to set up GMail in a variety of email clients.  Here's a link for (a more recent version of) Apple's Mail.app program:

http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=81379

And, for Entourage (which is basically an "other email client"):

http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287


----------

